# update scared dont know what to think



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/9735-fed-up-now-is-this-normal-i-keep-felling-like-noone-cares/#entry82117. Update had my biopsy today turns out after been told at the start that my lump was connected and due to my hasimotos it turns out it is not connected and is not caused by hasimotos either it is 6.1cm at least it could be bigger but hard to tell as its larger than the scan head piece. The doctor said I am his first hasimotos patient but my lump is not normal and is a huge mass in my neck I had to have a fna and the bigger one to and now have to go for a ct scan to ....


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, as scary as it sounds, its much better than having people ignore you and tell you there's no need to investigate further. When can you expect the results of the FNA, did they say?

Hang in there!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Have to wait around 2 weeks I think I wish I had of had these doctors first instead of the endo in belfast he was so nice explained everything to me showed me the scan as well he done the bigger sample to and it hurt soooo bad this time compared to before x


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Have you discussed the need for surgical removal regardless of what the FNA shows? That thing really needs to come out of there, even if it's not cancer.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Yes, I would push for removal.

Boy, how lucky to have a doctor who explains it all.....


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Unfortunately, as you know, many of us are not surprised. That gland needs to come out one way or the other. I hope it is not the big "C" but if it is, we need to be glad (very glad) you are getting the proper medical intervention.

And........................we have many many "survivors" here who will be glad to cyber stand by your side throughout!!

Sending hugs,


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am requesting it be removed now weather its benign or not. I am happyni have foynd a doctor who cares I am hoping if it is the c word  I have caught it early


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

i have just got a letter and I have my appointment with constaltant next Thursday is it a good or bad thing that it is so quick :$


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi update there are no signs in the results of the biopsy to suggest that my lump is cancerous it suggests more that my body has caused it as it's attacking my thyroid.

the scary bit is there is no way to tell 100% that it is benign until the remove it which he has decided they will do I had to do my pre op today.... I will get a phone call next week for a ct scan and then I will have my op within one month :0

if it is cancerous then I will need to go for further surgery to remove the other half of my thyroid gland and if its benign then I shouldn need any further treatment x


----------

